

Typical neuroscience study had a power of just 21% - efremjw
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2013/04/neuroscience?fsrc=scn/tw/te/bl/blackout

======
carbocation
FTA:

> " _The typical study had a power of just 21%. In other words, it has a 79%
> chance of failing to spot a real effect._ "

> " _Neuroimaging studies which used MRI scanners to measure brain volume had
> a power of just 8%._ "

This just tells us that most negative findings in neuroscience are
uninformative. It doesn't really bear on the positive findings.

